# Merry Christmas!



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine was a busy one, and a late one. but it was a good one. merry christmas.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No tree, no gifts but a healthy kid and a healthy me. I'm a Buddhist anyway so no big deal. And I think I don't want to give my money to big corporations who already have too much anyway so it's all good.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

We do homemade gifts mostly. I made tile coasters and banana bread. My aunt made reusable grocery bags. We try to keep it simple and just spend time together. There are a lot of older people in our family that may not be around much longer.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Those are the BEST gifts lorindaeb! Nothing beats homemade banana bread!!! Yum!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

lorindaeb said:


> We do homemade gifts mostly. I made tile coasters and banana bread. My aunt made reusable grocery bags. We try to keep it simple and just spend time together. There are a lot of older people in our family that may not be around much longer.


My Dad made a ton of Banana bread for Christmas. It was pretty great.

I hope everyone enjoyed their holiday!


----------

